# Father and Sons Looking for 100-750 acres Worth, Brooks, or Colquitt



## kak9288 (Feb 1, 2016)

I am looking for 100-750 acres for me and my two young sons. Would possibly join the right family oriented club but ideally looking for a piece of our own. Would like to sign a minimum 3 year lease with year round rights. Thank you.


----------



## brobi9 (Feb 3, 2016)

If you run across anything and need another guy or two, we're looking in the same area. 

I'll keep you in mind as well.


----------



## kak9288 (Mar 16, 2016)

Bump


----------



## RReynolds74 (Jul 14, 2016)

I have 201 acres in Webster County that I'm looking for 3 more members, if interested, PM me.  Thanks


----------



## kak9288 (Aug 8, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## grady white (Aug 9, 2016)

I have 126 acres in Dooly county if interested call me 706-215-5407. Thanks


----------



## Thager45 (Nov 27, 2016)

Grady white is your land still available?


----------

